# Pictures of new install



## Bill (May 14, 2007)

Just a few pictures of my new stove, tilling the garden, whats left of my wood pile, and the wood left by the loggers. We went out for dinner Friday night when we got home it was 60 something in the house and all the windows were open. So I though it was a great opportunity to have a fire. So we watched the fire for a while and I added two splits and we went to bed. At 2:00 a.m. I woke up and it was 94 in the bedroom. Had to open a few windows and turn on the ceiling fan. This stove can crank out the heat. I also ordered a bundle of slab wood, weighs 4000 pounds. Now when it's cold in the cabin in the middle of winter I can start one of those fires like the Scandinavian videos with 2.2 kilos of kindling. 

Didn't have time to split or cut wood this weekend because I worked in the garden. But next week I'll be cutting everyday. I made two more wood racks so I can split three years worth of wood, so it's real dry when I burn. I'll take a few pictures of that also.

My file is to large so submit so I keep deleting pictures and now I am down to one, reminds me when I was on dial up. Is there a better way to post a larger number of pictures? 

Update I can't post one pictue it's larger than 250 kb.


----------



## Corie (May 14, 2007)

You need to shrink them down!  If you don't know how, you're welcome to send them to my email account and I will shrink them down and post them for you.


----------



## begreen (May 14, 2007)

Resize the images to about 800 x 600 pixels, 72dpi, jpeg medium quality (5). You should be able to post 3-4 in one posting at that size.


----------



## jtp10181 (May 15, 2007)

This works good: http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## wg_bent (May 15, 2007)

Picasa works well to resize also.


----------



## Bill (May 15, 2007)

OK I re-sized the pictures, I think, lets see what happens.

This wood rack sunk in the mud and the top few layers fell over. So I tied three racks together to make them more stable.


----------



## Bill (May 15, 2007)

One at a time?


----------



## Bill (May 15, 2007)

And again, this is a really nice adjustable pipe, really made the installation easy. I seem to have more draft as compared to my single wall pipe. Not to worried about not getting enough heat out of this system. It was 94 in the house the other night.


----------



## Highbeam (May 15, 2007)

94! in the house? How warm was it outside? I have only touched into the 80s once or twice. Where's the rototiller photo? I spent this last friday tilling my backyard with a 60" wide tractor powered rototiller. Hard to beat the convenience of sitting in the tractor seat just trying to keep your beverage from spilling.


----------



## Corie (May 15, 2007)

Boy that cabin looks really sharp inside!  Do you have a floorplan or more pictures of it?  I dream of building a cabin like that someday on a big ole' piece of property.


----------



## titan (May 16, 2007)

Smokey, I've always liked Morso'designs;more pics of your new stove please.


----------



## Corie (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I agree, I especially like the one he (and some of the other members) have.


----------



## Gooserider (May 16, 2007)

Hope you have more clearance than it looks like to the wall decorations...  Otherwise you might add more ventilation to the ceiling than you planned!  :red: 

Gooserider


----------



## Corie (May 16, 2007)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Hope you have more clearance than it looks like to the wall decorations...  Otherwise you might add more ventilation to the ceiling than you planned!  :red:
> 
> Gooserider



I'm going to put my faith in the idea that the gun isn't loaded.


----------



## Bill (May 16, 2007)

The pictures of the wood and the tiller are right under this thread. Yes the gun is unloaded, but I have others.

The stove is 18 inches from the wall, and there is a heat shield behind the stove and under it. The wall only gets warm but never hot to the touch. I took the pictures from across the room using the zoom.

I am going to the house this Saturday and I'll take as many pictures as you like. I love sharing my cabin because I enjoy it so much. I will be cutting up that cherry and that big oak stump.

I also ordered a bundle of slab wood, 4000 pounds. Had nothing to bring it home and I know the mill owner so he offered to deliver it for free. (and a few beers) I paid $25.00 which is a gift. The other reason I like the cabin is the people that live there are the best. When I did my stove install I asked one person to help me and asked him to bring one person with him. The stove weighs just shy of 500 pounds. He came with 10 people to help, they even helped carry the old stove out, offer to sell it for me, and installed the new one, cleaned up. I guess I am not use to small town people. Our town is about 163 people and everyone helps anyone in need of help. Farmers are not afraid of work. I told everyone to come to the local bar that night and I would buy all the beer. Everyone I bought beer for helping me bought me a drink back. You just can't pay them to help, it's second nature to help.

He's gonna hook the slab wood to a chain and then drive it off. That should make a neat picture.

I have a bunch of pictures of riding in the woods on the ATV if you want to see them. I'll be out there for 11 days, so I'll try and get some good shots.


----------



## MrGriz (May 16, 2007)

Looks great Smokey!  I would love to see some more pics of the cabin and the area.  What small town are you in?  That west side of the state is certainly beautiful.


----------



## Highbeam (May 16, 2007)

"I told everyone to come to the local bar that night and I would buy all the beer. Everyone I bought beer for helping me bought me a drink back."

Hmmmm, that's  alot of beer. You must have had a nice crawl home.


----------

